# INSTALLING AFTER MARKET RADIO IN 05 ALTIMA



## ladyrocket5 (May 6, 2005)

hi guys i just brought a 05 altima and i need to install 2 12' speakers, an amp, and a new radio. but i have no idea how to take the factory radio out. does anyone know how the easiet way to take off the dashboard of an 05 altima. i looked and i cant find any of the screws. THANKS!!!


----------

